
Everything you ever wanted to know about terminals - pcr910303
http://xn--rpa.cc/irl/term.html
======
jonny383
>so here's a short tutorial on ansi escape codes and terminal control, because
you philistines won't stop using ncurses and oh my god WHY ARE WE STILL USING
NCURSES IT IS THE TWENTY FIRST FUCKING CENTURY

Please either write a "modern" replacement or show us that one exists, before
proceeding to tell us not to use ncurses.

------
cylinder714
Alexander Burger, author of PicoLisp, has done something similar by outputting
ANSI codes directly:

[https://www.mail-archive.com/picolisp@software-
lab.de/msg090...](https://www.mail-archive.com/picolisp@software-
lab.de/msg09043.html)

(Vip is a vi clone written in PicoLisp)

